
Ask HN: I feel lonely building my business, does anyone else? - sbh1991
I feel lonely building my business, and wish there was more support to connect, vent frustrations, keep positive, bounce ideas etc.<p>Does anyone else feel like this, if so, I would be interested to know how you overcome this or help with this on a daily basis?.
======
jahn716
Are you a solo founder?

Online forums like HN are a place to vent and connect. If you want a bit more
UX, community, there's also
[https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com).

